# TYCO test shots and pre-production stuff



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Fellow slotters, just a heads up on some TYCO stuff I just acquired. look for it available soon, 100's of cars and trucks. -Bob Beers


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

The stuff dreams are made of !


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Ah yeah! I love test shots.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I'd have to paint those for sure.  Great pieces for the collector. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*fair prices for painting!!!*

At what I am asking they can be painted and not break the bank. check em out on evil bay street under my ID. -Bob


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

Here is a link to one of the auctions...

Link


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Am I the only one who thinks it's odd to have the words "Aurora slot car" in the headers to all of the Tyco test shot auctions? They remind me of Boosa auctions.....


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

krazcustoms said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it's odd to have the words "Aurora slot car" in the headers to all of the Tyco test shot auctions? They remind me of Boosa auctions.....


Now that you mention it ....... VERY strange indeed ...... good catch:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*when I think of slot cars......*

I think of Aurora.... the name in an ebay listing is a search word regardless of the item being sold. Lots of guys use them. search slot car you see my stuff. Search Aurora you see my stuff. Most people are not a savvy as the people on the lists and forums and I want to try to reach out to them all. Funny thing, I offered to accept money orders and ebay shut my auctions down so I had to re-list them all. I will still take money orders, I just can't tell anyone...... Bob:wave:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

mr_aurora said:


> Funny thing, I offered to accept money orders and ebay shut my auctions down so I had to re-list them all. I will still take money orders, I just can't tell anyone...... Bob:wave:


 Not unusual at all Bob. Happened to me years ago when I said I'd take Paypal but no credit cards. eBay is simply out of control because they can be. The fees and rules get sillier all the time. But as long as people use it to sell, there's no reason for them to change.

If you ever really sit down and figure it out, you probably lose money selling small items on eBay in the long run. Unless you're really lucky.

Joe


----------

